
Show HN: Simple, Clean and Clutter Free Android Quotes App - laxmena
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.laxmena.vakaiquotes
======
sagarmodi
Apart from Consistency, I would have liked the favorite button to be located
on the lower half of the screen, so that I could frequently favorite quotes
with one-handed use.

------
aadhanavini
The app is simple and intuitive. Consistentcy in the button location of
favorites and back could have focused. A neat one, a clean experience.

